# Anonymous hacks North Korea's twitter Accounts



## theserpent (Apr 4, 2013)

> Anonymous continues to target North Korea with its latest round of exploits.
> Citing the threat posed by the North Korean government, the "hacktivist" group defaced the country's official Twitter and Flickr accounts yesterday.
> The North Korean Twitter feed now displays a series of tweets with links that poke fun at the country's leader Kim Jong-un. One linked image portrays Kim Jong-un in a less than flattering light and criticizes him for "threatening world peace with ICBMs and nuclear weapons" and "wasting money while his people starve." The country's Flickr account shows the same image as well as a graphic displaying the words "We are Anonymous."
> Anonymous also has reportedly hacked North Korean news and information Web site ??? ?????. The site is currently unavailable, which could be due to distributed denial of service attacks from Anonymous, the group's favorite method of taking down a site.
> ...



Anonymous hacks North Korea's Twitter and Flickr accounts | Security & Privacy - CNET News

Seriously NK should stop this


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Anonymous hacks North Kores twiiter Accounts*

These Hackers are growing these days...


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Anonymous hacks North Kores twiiter Accounts*

Cant then hack their military network and release all the prisoners?


----------



## Flash (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Anonymous hacks North Kores twiiter Accounts*



> _- N.K. government to stop making nukes and nuke-threats_
> _- *Kim Jong-un to resign*_
> _- it's time to install a free direct democracy in North Korea_
> _- uncensored internet access for all the citizens!_


I don't think, that will happen coz he is a "SUPREME LEADER".


----------



## root.king (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Anonymous hacks North Kores twiiter Accounts*

yeah, just awesome
close all outside access to north Korean government.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Anonymous hacks North Kores twiiter Accounts*

Cool! 
Anonymous FTW!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Anonymous hacks North Kores twiiter Accounts*

So, at least someone is working for a right cause. Anonymous FTW! NK


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Anonymous hacks North Kores twiiter Accounts*

Anonymous Forevah!!


----------



## Darth Vader (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Anonymous hacks North Kores twiiter Accounts*

Why NK should stop making Nukes.......because USA says so ????


----------



## Thunder (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Anonymous hacks North Kores twiiter Accounts*

No because they have a dumba*s leader who wants to wage a war that's not necessary instead of feeding it's people


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Anonymous hacks North Kores twiiter Accounts*



Thunder said:


> No because they have a dumba*s leader who wants to wage a war that's not necessary instead of feeding it's people



They read you post.  Missiles are on their way to you home


----------



## Darth Vader (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Anonymous hacks North Kores twiiter Accounts*



Thunder said:


> No because they have a dumba*s leader who wants to wage a war that's not necessary instead of feeding it's people



No country/Government ever feeds their people.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Anonymous hacks North Kores twiiter Accounts*



takemein said:


> No country/Government ever feeds their people.



Maybe , but a majority of them do not indulge in funding wars while their population is starving to death and left to rot.
What's the point in fighting a war by putting everything at risk , when its not for a noble cause.



takemein said:


> Why NK should stop making Nukes.......because USA says so ????



No not because US says so , but because they tend to threaten with those WMD. 
Its only wise to hold the power only for as long as you don't threaten every other country on Map. NK is acting like a rogue MOD , who thinks he can ban anyone he wants includding the Webmaster himself. .


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Anonymous hacks North Kores twiiter Accounts*

^^ shush tdf mods are reading


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Anonymous hacks North Kores twiiter Accounts*



Rishi. said:


> No not because US says so , but because they tend to threaten with those WMD.
> Its only wise to hold the power only for as long as you don't threaten every other country on Map. NK is acting like a rogue MOD , who thinks he can ban anyone he wants includding the Webmaster himself. .


----------



## Flash (Apr 5, 2013)

Spoiler



*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/04/04/article-2304167-19183B48000005DC-802_634x687.jpg


This picture of Kim Jong Un as a pig appeared on the official Flickr page after activists hacked the account.

Kim Jong Un pig picture: Hackers take control of North Korea's official Twitter and Flickr accounts | Mail Online


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Apr 5, 2013)

If not for the nukes US would have attacked it like any country which undermines its supremacy, like iraq etc.. saying that it has chemical weapons..


----------



## Thunder (Apr 5, 2013)

Anonymous posted
photos of kittens and pr0n into their intranet, saying that even North Korean citizens want to see “lulz kittehs”
and “hawt pr0n”. LOL
EDIT/ Gearbox was faster than me :/


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 5, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> If not for the nukes US would have attacked it like any country which undermines its supremacy, like iraq etc.. saying that it has chemical weapons..



Bashing Uncle Sam's policies is a favourite topic of many.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 5, 2013)

Expecting WW 3 now! Hope I can get live updates or live telecast


----------



## Flash (Apr 5, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Expecting WW 3 now! Hope I can get live updates or live telecast


WW3??  North korea against the world?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 5, 2013)

dude they'll nuke you first


----------



## Flash (Apr 5, 2013)

A twist in the tale. . 
North Korea's aggression could strengthen US-China alliance | Fox News


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 5, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Expecting WW 3 now! Hope I can get live updates or live telecast



NK missiles are notorious for poor-aim. Stay alert , therefore.    ( I think they use Apple Maps for navigation.  )



Gearbox said:


> A twist in the tale. .
> North Korea's aggression could strengthen US-China alliance | Fox News



I thought they were the ones flaming it .


----------



## Flash (Apr 5, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> NK missiles are notorious for poor-aim. Stay alert , therefore.    ( I think they use Apple Maps for navigation.  )


Certainly no Apple maps. If koreans can fake the iPhone, why not Maps?

North korea is turning to be PITA of all.
They're taunting the world, with their nukes.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 5, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Expecting WW 3 now! Hope I can get live updates or live telecast


I hope that day never comes.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 5, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> dude they'll nuke you first


Le "Prime minister" If you attack us, We won't play cricket with you LOL


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 6, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Le "Prime minister" If you attack us, We won't play cricket with you LOL




good one...


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 6, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Le "Prime minister" If you attack us, We won't play cricket with you LOL



NK doesn't play Cricket. They won't mind.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 6, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Le "Prime minister" If you attack us, We won't play cricket with you LOL



That was from my pic that i posted in epic lol thread 
NVM


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 6, 2013)

And where does this leave Poor South Korea. They are such nice and work oriented people. Shame they have to always leave under threat of NK


----------



## theserpent (Apr 6, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> WW3??  North korea,China and pakistan against the world?



Corrected 



Gearbox said:


> WW3??  North korea,China and pakistan against the world?



Corrected


----------



## root.king (Apr 6, 2013)

O bhai Pakistan kya ww karega,ham Hindustani kya esehi chup betenge?


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 6, 2013)

kiranbhat said:


> O bhai Pakistan kya ww karega,ham Hindustani kya esehi chup betenge?


hahha. we welcome the enemy with garlands and sweets, while they plan to backstab us as soon as our backs are turned.
until we get strong, independent, wise leaders, our country will remain the ****-hole it is.

if everyone votes congress, to is desh ki, gayi bhaais paani me. (buffalo going in water) (lol, typing this out was fun)


----------



## root.king (Apr 6, 2013)

Ya until there is congress we can't become independent or say superpower.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 6, 2013)

kiranbhat said:


> O bhai Pakistan kya ww karega,ham Hindustani kya esehi chup betenge?



Please don't go overboard.

Well , apparently to those who think India is a ****hole , do let me know what is the ideal instance of a country you want ???


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 7, 2013)

Even if korea  warns india of attack...mms will say theek hai.


----------



## root.king (Apr 7, 2013)

^^^^^


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 8, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Even if korea  warns india of attack...*mms* will say theek hai.



You mean *S*MS right?



Spoiler



*S*ardar Manmohan Singh


----------



## amjath (Apr 8, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Corrected



Iran bro ??


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> You mean *S*MS right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*M*ister?


----------

